# Ne: the mimic function?



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't do that. 
I behave in the same way around everyone, in the sense that I can't imitate people's manner of speech or gestures or stuff like that.
I know many Ne-doms or Ne-aux who do this though.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

LostFavor said:


> Aww. :kitteh:
> 
> I can't speak for all Ni-doms, but I think for me, physicality is sort of like a guilty pleasure. It's hard to embrace it with energy on my own, but when the energy is being supplied by somebody or something else, I'm usually happy to seize the opportunity.


This sounds similar to my bf (who is an INTJ if you hadn't already guessed ). He loves indulging in that guilty pleasure, especially with me, hehe. 

What you describe sounds similar for me when indulging in inferior Ni. It's great to embrace when that "energy" is also being supplied by someone else (i.e. Ni-ego). Otherwise I just end up sounding like a paranoid nutbag, tbh. It's still definitely a guilty pleasure, I'm totally drawn to it. 

Sorry, @FearAndTrembling , this thread started to turn into a Ni and Se love fest. I'll stfu now.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I think this a natural human tendency. There was a study on this conducted at NYU in 1999 by J. A. Bargh and T. L. Chartrand.

It acts as a social glue that creates smoother interpersonal actions and has a neurological basis in the limbic system. It makes sense because humans are social animals and it is hard to survive without strong social ties.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mimicry is combined Ne, Fe, and Se. Fe gets the feeling right, Se gets the movement and mannerisms right, and Ne meshes it all with the moment and the audience reading all the queues at once. BOOM!


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

For me, when I interact with someone, getting along with them mostly relies on my ability to do this in a more subtle way. I can really get in tune with somebody. It makes getting along with some people difficult, because I have to tune myself to something distasteful.

And sure I can mimic and make fun of people. It takes the right timing though :th_wink:

Also, related to essence, I use my understanding of people to predict how they'll behave. I'm constantly running through my mental model of people in order to know how to act around them, even beyond behaviors they've explicitly shown me. So I tend to be short with people and feel like not much needs to be said, because I already know what they'll say.

It's like stereotyping in a way, although you could call it "smart" stereotyping.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Kintsugi said:


> This sounds similar to my bf (who is an INTJ if you hadn't already guessed ). He loves indulging in that guilty pleasure, especially with me, hehe.
> 
> What you describe sounds similar for me when indulging in inferior Ni. It's great to embrace when that "energy" is also being supplied by someone else (i.e. Ni-ego). Otherwise I just end up sounding like a paranoid nutbag, tbh. It's still definitely a guilty pleasure, I'm totally drawn to it.
> 
> Sorry, @_FearAndTrembling_ , this thread started to turn into a Ni and Se love fest. I'll stfu now.


I just throw random observations out there. I am always trying to find patterns. 

And a random thought I had, is that Se is the stoner function. lol. All relaxed and shit. Se users are more measured than their type would indicate. Somebody on here, an ENFP, said that she has never seen a Se dom or aux, walk fast. They have a rhythm to them. I walk faster than anybody. She claims she does too. 

In that Carvey video, he assumes Bush's voice. It slows down. 

So, Se:


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@_FearAndTrembling_

I personally would not describe Se as "relaxed and shit", lol. I think Se-dominants are pretty alert, always scanning their surroundings (their eyes typically jump from object to object very quickly), and are easily distracted by noises, movements, and any unusual happenings taking place around them in their immediate physical environment. They are, essentially, always prepared and ready to "jump into action" at any given moment.

Of course, this is all a matter of _perception. _I personally think Ni-doms appear more "relaxed"; they seem to be in a constant zen-like state, unaffected by their surroundings. I envy them actually. Living in my world is exhausting, I have _so much _energy 

What you mention about walking is interesting. My INTJ bf walks really fast and it kinda looks a bit awkward (to me). Like, he's not fully comfortable with it or something. I guess Se-dominants are going to be more in touch with their physicality, so any kind of movement is going to look more "fluid", perhaps?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Kintsugi said:


> @_FearAndTrembling_
> 
> I personally would not describe Se as "relaxed and shit", lol. I think Se-dominants are pretty alert, always scanning their surroundings (their eyes typically jump from object to object very quickly), and are easily distracted by noises, movements, and any unusual happenings taking place around them in their immediate physical environment. They are, essentially, always prepared and ready to "jump into action" at any given moment.
> 
> ...


I notice their eyes dart around a lot too. My eyes only move with my head. It is very hard to approach me, or start a conversation with me. 

I agree that Se is easily distracted, and it really bothers me. lol. I have tunnel vision, and want progress in that tunnel. I look like I am not paying attention, but I a more in tune with what is going on in there that anybody.

When I am walking with friends, I can be a half block ahead of them. I walk to get places, I don't know what the fuck they are doing. I walk with purpose, always. I am focused on walking. There are no distractions. I hate distractions. lol. I wanted to say that again. My God I hate distractions. Distracted people are a major problem in my life. 

Maybe we walk fast, because we would rather not be doing it. Walking is work basically. Like driving. Or shopping. I don't want to do it. But I have to do it to get the places I want to be. I can't enjoy the present moment. I am in the future. Already there in my mind, and my body is trying to catch up.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Maybe we walk fast, because we would rather not be doing it. Walking is work basically. Like driving. Or shopping. I don't want to do it. But I have to do it to get the places I want to be. I can't enjoy the present moment. I am in the future. Already there in my mind, and my body is trying to catch up.


Sounds like inferior Se. 

When I was younger I was lacking in a certain "depth". I had no desire to slow down, to think about the consequence of my actions. I was just too caught up in living in the moment.

That's rather boring to me now. That kind of shallowness rots the soul.

Having said that, I find the uncompromising arrogance and delusion of overly dominant Ni with suppressed Se to be just as unappealing.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I agree that Se is easily distracted, and it really bothers me. lol. I have tunnel vision, and want progress in that tunnel. I look like I am not paying attention, but I a more in tune with what is going on in there that anybody.


I would say Pe-favoring types in general can be easily distracted, with new data pouring in seen like waves upon which to surf. Pe-dominants in particular, I think, can get "caught up in objects" whereas Pi-dominants (both ISXJs and INXJs can be more.... hm, _*resistant*_ to emergent information).

It depends, though, how much one clings to the dominant perspective. This is where cognitive types ends and people as individuals begin .



Kintsugi said:


> Sounds like inferior Se.
> 
> When I was younger I was lacking in a certain "depth". I had no desire to slow down, to think about the consequence of my actions. I was just too caught up in living in the moment.
> 
> ...


I tend to see Se as _situational awareness _or at least a gravitation towards the "as is" reality. Jung describes them as the "ultimate realists" which I tend to find most appropriate. The reason I typed as intuitive prior was because I tend to be a conceptual learner moreso than factual. I'm horrible at memorization (largely because it seems like a chore... if I'm not being lazy, of course I can practice, but I don't think "I suck at memorization therefore I can't be a sensor."

In other words: I don't see memorization as having anything (directly) to do with cognitive perspectices. I see memorization as a skill that is learned with practice.

I have "rationalized" my INXJ mistype in accordance with Beebe as the "puer" role... i.e., the tertiary/child role can inflate itself to the status of the dominant, reinforcing the dominant attitude (in this case, of introversion) that the ego clings to.

Question, however: I've heard some people say Se is "good at photographic memorization" which I don't agree with. I detest learning by rote memorization, without understanding the underlying principles. I like to figure out _*why*_ something happens. So... as Se-dom, how do you view memory? Do you think good memory is tied to Se or is this a red herring (as SOOOO many things in online typology are, as we've talked about .


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Many posts on this thread are so recognizable. I myself have it mostly with ideas. If someone tells me about an idea that they have, be it moral or practical, I'm inclined to agree with them because I'm good at following their framework. I'm blocked from my own views in a way for a while. It takes a few minutes before my own ideas resurface, until then I'm busy with understanding and testing theirs. 

So someone might help me move some furniture, and we move the first couch in his way, I improve the way he wants to do it on the second couch, we test my idea that has resurfaced by the time we are on the third couch, and we finally decide what the best way is when we get back and find out there is no fourth couch.

Or I might be talking with a friend about how we visualize our inner worlds. He tells me about his mind being an ocean in which he can swim around, with thoughts coming up in big bubbles and ideas flowing like currents. Then I tell him about my mindscape being a landscape of hills, with thoughts running around like foxes, appearing and disappearing again, and moods affecting the weather. Only when I lie in bed I realize that I had always visualized my mind as a set of rooms instead, with personifications of aspects of me walking around and the flowing hills being only a small part of the house.

So there's that. Glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I think all functions can imitate for one reason or another (Fe comes to mind), but yes, Ne definitely has its own kind of imitation and re-creation, and I've _definitely _emulated it. Oftentimes when growing up, I was made fun of for 'copying'. :kitteh:

I even find that it's more than just people. It's also fiction. If I read something, I feel like I absorb it for a time, and I have a different attitude because of it, or perhaps I mirror a character in it.. And it feels almost.. False-self, or something, like I should be embarrassed, and everyone can see right through me. Or, simply being worried about being 'found out'.

But, other media things, such as video games, movies.. Anything with a story. Anything that transfixes me. Even dreams-- Especially dreams. I will become it.

Weird Al is an excellent example of Ne-imitation. Other examples of Ne imitation are Jim Carrey. Annd... I was thinking of another one, but I can't remember.

Robin Williams, on the other hand, I think he was actually an ESFJ, but that's just my opinion. ESFJs use Ne too, though! But, Williams' style always was very Fe-Si first, with oddball Ne leaking through.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

hal0hal0 said:


> I would say Pe-favoring types in general can be easily distracted, with new data pouring in seen like waves upon which to surf. Pe-dominants in particular, I think, can get "caught up in objects" whereas Pi-dominants (both ISXJs and INXJs can be more.... hm, _*resistant*_ to emergent information).


Agreed. Well put. ^_^



> It depends, though, how much one clings to the dominant perspective. This is where cognitive types ends and people as individuals begin .


Quoted for fucking truth! xD












> I tend to see Se as _situational awareness or at least a gravitation towards the "as is" reality. Jung describes them as the "ultimate realists" which I tend to find most appropriate. The reason I typed as intuitive prior was because I tend to be a conceptual learner moreso than factual. I'm horrible at memorization (largely because it seems like a chore... if I'm not being lazy, of course I can practice, but I don't think "I suck at memorization therefore I can't be a sensor."
> 
> In other words: I don't see memorization as having anything (directly) to do with cognitive perspectices. I see memorization as a skill that is learned with practice._


I also see Se-dominants as the "ultimate realists;" and this is a phrase I have heard many of my friends and family use when they are describing me to others. Common things I hear myself saying frequently;

"The _truth_ hurts"

"Wake up and smell the _coffee_"

"Actions speak louder than words"

"Open your eyes and look at what is right in front of you"

Funnily enough, it is this sort of realism and distrust of the "unknown" that has lead many to see me as an Enneagram type 6. I guess inferior Ni does have this sort of "paranoia" and fear of what cannot be directly observed/experienced. @_FearAndTrembling_ once said that I was "easily spooked. Like a deer," lol. I thought this was a cute image that represented how inferior Ni can manifest, outwardly. 

I agree that memorization is a skill learned with practice (that seems to be a learning style that heavily influences Western education, which sucks). I think even Si-dominants (who are supposed to be the "masters of memory" according to stereotypes) may struggle with this if it is not a muscle they frequently "work".



> I have "rationalized" my INXJ mistype in accordance with Beebe as the "puer" role... i.e., the tertiary/child role can inflate itself to the status of the dominant, reinforcing the dominant attitude (in this case, of introversion) that the ego clings to.


It makes sense. The first thing I ever typed as (before my ENFP "phase") was ENTJ. That would be my tertiary Te. 

Socionics has a similar term/concept ("Hidden Agenda"): Socionics - the16types.info - The Hidden Agenda and Point of Least Resistance



> Question, however: I've heard some people say Se is "good at photographic memorization" which I don't agree with. I detest learning by rote memorization, without understanding the underlying principles. I like to figure out _*why something happens. So... as Se-dom, how do you view memory? Do you think good memory is tied to Se or is this a red herring (as SOOOO many things in online typology are, as we've talked about .*_


I don't even know what the fuck "photographic memorization" is meant to mean, or how it would manifest, lol. I suspect it was coined by a dominant intuitive type trying to make sense of dominant sensation (perception is _*everything*_).

I'm exactly like you, I'm not going to learn stuff _until _​I understand the underlying principles (which pretty much sums up my whole Enneagram saga, lol). 

Honestly, I think "memory" is this other "thing" that should be studied and analysed completely independently from "type". I for one simply do not have enough knowledge about neuroscience or the human brain to even begin making connections between the two. (There's some good old realism for you right there, lol)

The way I see it is this; there is no "perfect model." No matter how hard we try, there is simply too many variables for us to be able to create this neat, perfect little system that explains all the wonders of mankind and the universe, etc. I think, with regards typology, it's best to stick to basics and keep things simple. Before you over complicate anything, it's important to eliminate the irrelevant data (the "noise") from the good data. It's really a trial-and -error method.


RANDOM SIDE NOTE: your avatar kinda looks like me (similar hair) It makes me do a double take everytime. xD


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Kintsugi said:


> Sounds like inferior Se.
> 
> When I was younger I was lacking in a certain "depth". I had no desire to slow down, to think about the consequence of my actions. I was just too caught up in living in the moment.
> 
> ...


I think living in the future is worse than living in the present. At least you can get something accomplished in the present. The future is always better. But the future does not exist. The present moment is the only thing that exists. I'll quote CS Lewis. This is a passage from The Screwtape Letters. Here, "The Enemy" is God, that is how the demon refers to God in the book. This is from a demon's point of view, educating another demon how to best bring more souls into "Our father's house", or hell:

*The humans live in time but our Enemy destines them to eternity. He therefore, I believe, wants them to attend chiefly to two things, to eternity itself, and to that point of time which they call the Present. For the Present is the point at which time touches eternity. Of the present moment, and of it only, humans have an experience analogous to the experience which our Enemy has of reality as a whole; in it alone freedom and actuality are offered them.

Our business is to get them away from the eternal, and from the Present. With this in view, we sometimes tempt a human (say a widow or a scholar) to live in the Past. But this is of limited value, for they have some real knowledge of the past and it has a determinate nature and, to that extent, resembles eternity.

It is far better to make them live in the Future. Biological necessity makes all their passions point in that direction already, so that thought about the Future inflames hope and fear. Also, it is unknown to them, so that in making them think about it we make them think of unrealities. In a word, the Future is, of all things, the thing least like eternity. It is the most completely temporal part of time--for the Past is frozen and no longer flows, and the Present is all lit up with eternal rays.

and

“Never, in peace or war, commit your virtue or your happiness to the future. Happy work is best done by the man who takes his long-term plans somewhat lightly and works from moment to moment ‘as to the Lord.’ It is only our daily bread that we are encouraged to ask for. The present is the only time in which any duty can be done or any grace received.” —from The Weight of Glory*


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm an INTJ and can imitate people pretty well. I don't necessarily see it as an Ne thing. But imitating people as in putting together sentences and things they would say without them having said them may be Ne. But not vocal inflection or anything like that. That's just observation.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I think all functions can imitate for one reason or another (Fe comes to mind), but yes, Ne definitely has its own kind of imitation and re-creation, and I've _definitely _emulated it. Oftentimes when growing up, I was made fun of for 'copying'. :kitteh:
> 
> I even find that it's more than just people. It's also fiction. If I read something, I feel like I absorb it for a time, and I have a different attitude because of it, or perhaps I mirror a character in it.. And it feels almost.. False-self, or something, like I should be embarrassed, and everyone can see right through me. Or, simply being worried about being 'found out'.
> 
> ...


lol. I do the same thing. I collect people and their ideas. I have their personalities, and I can channel them. They are all tools of mine. You open up your toolbox, rummage around for the right tool for a specific job. And I can apply their ideas to any subject, even those they would be against. I see how it can used that way. 

But I am particularly under the influence of the person I am reading for sure. It does change my personality.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@_Word Dispenser_

I do that too!

Also, sometimes, when I read fiction, my face and body physically changes. My bf says that I start holding myself in the same way the character from the book (whose physicality is created entirely from my subjective impression of the authors description....which can often have amusing results. )

Aw, man, Can we just have a "no type" day where everyone of PerC takes off their clothes and runs around nekked together. I'm tired of having to justify everything, lol.

@_FearAndTrembling_

First of all, I keep writing "FearandLoathing" ....damn you, LOL. 

Secondly, thanks for the quote. Let me chew on it for a bit. ^_^


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> lol. I do the same thing. I collect people and their ideas. I have their personalities, and I can channel them. They are all tools of mine. You open up your toolbox, rummage around for the right tool for a specific job. And I can apply their ideas to any subject, even those they would be against. I see how it can used that way.
> 
> But I am particularly under the influence of the person I am reading for sure. It does change my personality.


I'm not sure if I could use or rotate through these things in the way you describe. It's compulsive and non-volitional. At the same time, it's empowering and awesome. I like it. I've not experienced it negatively.

Except, perhaps, this self-conscious concern that someone will 'find me out', and make fun of me for pretending, or copying from the movie we just saw.

But, nobody's called me out on it yet. :kitteh:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> @_Word Dispenser_
> 
> I do that too!
> 
> ...


Well, there's no justifying it. 

We're unified as human beings. We all have common threads that bind us, y'know. Archetypes that are universal.

This seems to be one of those things, and suddenly, I don't feel so alone anymore. And that's nice.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Are mimes Ne types? :O


----------

